# Wolf's World...



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 20, 2005)

Alrighty, I figured what the hell... I'll post some of the stuff that 'does it' for me and hopefully someone'll get a kick outta some of it...
________________________________________________________

First some shots of the sharpest lookin' things with wings...






P-40 39-280 (She was scrapped at Randolph Field Aug 31, 1946) - USAF Photo






P-40K of the 49th FG's 7th FS... 'Nick Nichol's Nip Nippers' - Image source: Web-Birds






Kittyhawk I AK933 - 'Sneak Attack!' - Malcome Clarke photo






Kittyhawk I AK899 'Old Exterminator' - Mark Janovec photo


These next four shots show the same Hawk, Kittyhawk I AK940. This particular ship is close to my heart, as I was able to spend quite a bit of time crawling all over her over the course of ten years or so...





BlackWolf photo ©






BlackWolf photo © (taken by my Dad)


She was owned by Bill 'Doc' Anderson and unfortunately was damaged in a forced landing in 1995...





Image source: Avspecs Ltd.


After a couple changes of ownership AK940 wound up in the collection of Tony Banta and was restored by the folks of Avspecs Ltd. and Pioneer Aero Restorations in New Zealand. This is the result...





Gerhard Plomitzer photo


More about AK940 on my site... *Kittyhawk I AK940*


More stuff comin' right up...


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 20, 2005)

good post.  

sunny


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's some other things with wings that I like a bunch...


When you're outta F-8s, you're outta fighters...







Neat little Dutch fighter in Danish markings...







Dick Hewitt's 'Big Dick' of the 82nd FS, 78th FG. I was fortunate enough to meet Mr. Hewitt a couple of times and hope to do so again...





Dick Hewitt photo via Mike Butry


I like oddball aircraft too...







Someday I will build a diorama of this scene...













My Dad liked X-planes and I've inherited some of his interests... anyone know who this pilot is? 







THIS is one hot little jet. If there's a jet I like as much as the P-40, it's the F-14. If there's another jet I like as much as the F-14, it's the F-5...







This shot rocks...







This is Walter Grabowski of the 511th FS, 405th FG. He passed away not too long ago and is missed greatly...





Blackwolf's photo collection


The CWH's Hurri at Geneseo... burnt to ashes by an arsonist's torch...







Speaking of Hurris, here's a CAM kite aboard the Empire Tide...







Now this is a pretty airplane... the XF/XR-12 Rainbow...







Another rainbow of a different sort...







I rather like the Connie...







Let's raise a little Havoc...







How low can you go?

















I love the Dr.1... especially Kempf's kite...







If I ever get my own Dr.1, she'll look like this...







I like to fly some virtual things with wings as well as play around with screenie art...







For the most part, they were people just like anyone else...








Okay, she don't have wings, but she do fly...





Blackwolf photo ©

All uncredited photos are 'unknown web'.


More to come...


Fade to Black...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 20, 2005)

More things with wings and related stuff...

Oh look! It's a wacky Macchi!







Oh look... now look again...







Like Curtiss said... 'WARHAWKS EVERYWHERE!!!'







Happy Easter Ho!!!







SHHHHH!!! Don't tell anyone... and don't ask because if I tell you I have to kill you...





USAF photo





USAF photo


Hubba hubba...







I'm a model builder and being exposed to all the paint fumes is a bad thing. Some folks don a respirator while spraying a model... I go one step further... hehe...





BlackWolf photo ©

I like to collect patches of all sorts...



















I also make my own WWII replicas. Custom hand-painted USAAF unit patches are available! 





BlackWolf Galleries/Studio 914 ©

Everyone likes the Black Bunny... I kinda like the White Rabbit myself... 







How low did you say you can go?





Taken during filming of 'The War Lover'


The fella second from right is, to me, the epitome of the fighter pilot...







Cheesecake is where it's at...










































Even some modern-day stuff ain't too bad...







And nose art (or in this case, tail art) ain't all T&A either...







I can't believe I haven't posted any F-14 pictures yet... here's an Ali-Cat...







Speaking of cats...





BlackWolf photo ©


I love cats... as an artist, they're a natural subject...





BlackWolf Galleries/Studio 914 ©


All uncredited images are 'unknown web'


More to come...


Fade to Black...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 20, 2005)

Okay, non-aviation related stuff...

I like Christmas time if only for the snow...





Blackwolf photo ©

As I said, I love cats... even BIG cats...







Like most folks, I like funny sh*t too...


















This one's not really funny, but it's freakin' hilarious and I'd say that appropriate action was taken...

















Also not really funny but sometimes you have to find humor in even the worst things...













































































I will post only a link to this next one... just in case someone has an aversion to 'strong' language...

*Man walks on Moon*







Technically not funny... just neat...






As an FPS gamer of sorts, this one is all too true...







That's enough for now me thinks...

More to come...


Fade to Black...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 20, 2005)

There's some awesomely funny sh*t there, and there are some pics that are just damn cool, yet for all of it I just can't seem to get past the politically correct squadron patch. 

I know, I know, I need another beer. 
Ah well, alright then.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice stuff BW - The guy at the X-15 is Neil Armstrong. Is that you in the first P-40 or Wild Bill?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Ive also had the honor of meeting Dick Hewitt before... Great guy and a hellofa pilot....

Some great shots BW...


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks guys... hope I can put up some more you'll enjoy...



FLYBOYJ said:


> The guy at the X-15 is Neil Armstrong.


Right you are!



> Is that you in the first P-40 or Wild Bill?


I think this closeup may answer that question...







As of yet I've not gone up in a Hawk, just got to sit in one a few times. Someday perhaps...

This was back in 1983 at the Hamilton airshow in Ontario... CANADA!!!

I wasn't quite eleven years old. Man that was a long time ago...





BlackWolf photo © (taken by my Dad)

This was the beginning of my association with AK940. I miss that 'ole gal a whole lot...


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 21, 2005)

Some very nice pictures there. 

By the way, what FPS do you play?


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 21, 2005)

Some great pics there BlackWolf! Alot of funny ones too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Good pics.


----------

